# Does Chinese pharmacist use E-prescription?



## daysquad (Jul 14, 2016)

E-prescribing is widely used in different states especially in NY. I am just wondering if Chinese uses this also? Sounds awkward though but I just wanna know how they do it? What kind of medium do they use? TIA


----------



## Underoath87 (Jul 15, 2016)

Odd question.
I don't think we have any Chinese members.  And I haven't been there in 6 years, but I don't remember their medical system being very high tech or organized.


----------



## daysquad (Jul 16, 2016)

I found an article on Facebook that few Chinese (pharmacists) are already using healthcare software to address patient's needs. The information was not explained in detailed but I am going to continue searching to find answers about my inquiry.

Anyway, TY


----------

